# Segmented Turning - cutting sled



## JulianLech

I saw this video on WoodTurners Resource website. I thought it was a great
way to make segmented pieces. There are four videos by Jerry Bennett.
Very clever and simple. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd8Qkm6R7002yQSKu-o1Vog


----------



## wormil

Is there a video of him using it?


----------



## TheDane

Hmmm … looks like it would really be the ticket, but the 'wedgies' are a little on the pricey side ($49.99 for a set of 4). Looks like they are made from UHMW, acrylic, etc. The key would be the accuracy of the 'wedgies' ... the sled itself is pretty simple stuff.


----------



## wormil

Found the video of him using the sled:





A segmented turner near me has a really sweet crosscut sled he made. The pieces roll down a little ramp and get sucked into a separator that sits on the sled, powered by the DC. It's very gentle so they don't get damaged.


----------



## TheDane

> A segmented turner near me has a really sweet crosscut sled he made. The pieces roll down a little ramp and get sucked into a separator that sits on the sled, powered by the DC.


Sounds pretty cool … I'd like to see that!


----------



## poospleasures

do you know the source to shop for the wedges? thanks ahead of time


----------



## TheDane

> do you know the source to shop for the wedges?


Here's the website: http://segeasy.com/


----------



## wormil

> A segmented turner near me has a really sweet crosscut sled he made. The pieces roll down a little ramp and get sucked into a separator that sits on the sled, powered by the DC.
> 
> Sounds pretty cool … I d like to see that!
> 
> - TheDane


Next time I go visit, I'll take some pics.


----------



## rustynails

Cool sled….....


----------



## Wildwood

I am not a segment turner, but like that sled. Think making your own wedges easiest part of the project. If want to get into open segment turning those segment plates look interesting.

Instructions at link Gerry provided show how to make a sled using 30 degree triangle.
http://segeasy.com/wedgies.htm

And plans for making sled in the video.
http://segeasy.com/wedgiesledplan1.pdf

Still cannot believe there is no sanding involved before gluing up!


----------



## TheDane

> Think making your own wedges easiest part of the project … Still cannot believe there is no sanding involved before gluing up!


I think the accuracy of the 'wedgies' would have a direct bearing on the amount of sanding you would have to do. If the 'wedgies' are precision-machined on a CNC, I suppose you could get the segments close enough to eliminate sanding. I'm just not sure I want to spend $50 to find out!


----------



## JulianLech

With a sharp (usually new) blade you can get away without sanding. I have done it and it works. You do not need to buy any "Wedgies". The website shows that you can make 12 segmented rings with a 30/60 plastic triangle. 
I am going to try this soon. 
Bill: making a wedge precisely would not be easy in my opinion. Another option might be a digital protractor.
The cost of each wedge is not bad $13 each.


----------



## gwilki

I think that it's important to clarify the "no sanding" claim. He is not saying that the fuzzies do not need to be sanded off of the segments. The amount of fuzzies is a product of the blade. He is saying that you no longer need to glue half rings, then sand them to get them to line up perfectly for the glue up. In fact, in the videos that I watched, he makes a point of stopping the camera while he "cleans up" the segments, then starts again to show how accurate his angles are.

It's a great concept, the 2 fence sled. I can't justify the cost of the plastic angle templates but then there is nothing stopping anyone from making them.


----------



## bigJohninvegas

I was at a woodworking club meeting the other night, and a member had this sled and a couple of segmented vases that he made. He told us he used a sharp thin kerf blade on his table saw with the wedgie sled and did not have to do any sanding at all. His vases were very nice. 
I agree that the wedgies are pricey. They also have a jig for doing open segmented work. I think it is pricey too.
I bet I can make the wedgies myself.


----------



## OSU55

I just use a miter gauge and have pretty good results. Yes, I do 1/2 rings and use a TS sled to trim a few thou from each half, and it does take a little more time since the 2 halves need to be glued. If one is doing a lot of rings/projects and time is very important (as in for production) this wedgie and associated sled could make sense. I find with proper setup, I don't have much to clean off the 1/2 circles to get flat joints, and it is not noticeable in the finished item.


----------



## wcp

I made the sled and it works exceptionally well. I made one to give it a try and bought a 30-60 triangle and set the sled using the 30 degree angle and cut my first segment ring and glued it and fit was perfect. I just started making segmented bowl and I am amazed at how easy it is. If you do not have this sled, I recommend you give this one a try.

The only sanding I had to do is to clean up the whiskers left by the cut, then to flatten the glue up before stacking segments. Another question I see is about the angles, I used a printed triangle to mark, cut, and sand to line the angles I need on baltic birch plywood. If the angle is a little out, recut or sand, reset the fence and try again. Here is a link to a very good triangle you can print.
wcp


----------



## wcp

Forgot to paste the link to the triangle I used, sorry. Here it is: 
https://printable-ruler.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/set-triangle-USLetter.pdf

wcp


----------



## jacksdvds

I can make any degree triangle "wedgie: on CAD program! See no reason to limit my adventures in segmented cutting because of cost. Bennett has some great ideas about combining cutting degrees and blade angles that he gives away for free. Thanks Bennett.


----------



## kelvancra

I don't know if this would help, but here is a jig I made for my bandsaw:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/112186


----------

